

Choose your Browser before Opening any Hyperlink - ravindra1982
http://web20.dreamcss.com/2009/09/browser-chooser-choose-your-browser.html

======
nfriedly
I wish I had this on my cell phone - most links I want to open in Opera Mini,
but there's a few that I would rather use Skyfire or Pocket IE for.

